# making a new viv for my BD



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone,

As above ive started today to make a new bigger viv for my BD ready for when she grows up:2thumb:
just after some of your views and advice on how to kit it out, mainly with the substrate. at the moment im using calcium sand but theres soon many different view's on it. Here a picture of the viv which is 42x18x18


----------



## stern69 (Feb 12, 2009)

ANYTHING but calci sand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

check the fake rock threads...........and go for it. is it made from mdf ?.......if so a perfect paint to cover it is plasti-kote stone touch spray paint, 2 coats of undercoat and it goes on a treat


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Why ANYTHING but calci sand?


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

Ashley_Holings said:


> Why ANYTHING but calci sand?


because calci sand would kill your dragon faster than fire


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

So your saying normal sand is better to use instead of calci sand?? As I'm lead to belive calci sand was desigened to be digestable????


----------



## robster84 (May 5, 2009)

calci sand clumps up when it get wet. will cause impaction if enough is eaten


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

So does sand and wood chippings though........ Does any use tiles?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

calci sand sticks bonds together when it's wet and clumps whereas play sand will fall back apart.
It's never advised to put babies on any kind of sand unless they're fed in a seperate tub. Wood chippings has never been recommended for beardies as they can swallow it.. Measure a piece of wood chip, then measure the beardies mouth, if it's big enough to be swallowed, measure it's arsehole and see if it's big enough to come back out.

If you're keeping a baby on calcisand there's a chance she won't see the big viv.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Ashley_Holings said:


> So your saying normal sand is better to use instead of calci sand?? *As I'm lead to belive calci sand was desigened to be digestable??*??


that's because it's frigging expensive. 
i think T Rex 'make' calci sand, but their website has caresheets on and they never mention using it... just play sand.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

she is coming on 3 months.... What would you recommend for the viv the please?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Tiles are a good option as you can pick up some nice ones.. or even sand stone type paving slabs, i got one from B&Q and smashed it up to make hides for my leos... 
In the wild beardies live on a hard baked clay surface with the odd bit of sand so the paving slabs do look quite good and natural..

i'll see if i can find them on the B&Q site.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

something a bit like this.

B&Q Sunny Limestone Tumbled Edge 27801079 Multi 406 x 200mm, 5030659059284

works out cheaper than calci sand too when you work out how many bags you need and you don't need to replace the stones.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I use sand personally, but as Meko says, stone slabs can work well, smash them up, lay them in the viv, put sand in between the cracks : victory:

If you go down this route, I would still have a small area of pure sand, as beardies like to dig.

Hope this helps

Jay


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

i dont know alot about things like this but i would go for the slab or jsut plain old kitchen roll (thats what i use) its cheap easy to clean up faeces as i am finding that my leos poo ALOT! :lol2: but i wouls stay away from any loose substate as so mant people advice against it. i know there is a big debate about it, but i would rather not take the chance personally. 

some recommended newspaper, that is at leat 2-3 days old so the ink dries, can any1 verify this as a good substrate choice?

nothing like a learned reptile reading the sports section :lol2:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Could anyone post a picture of there viv with tiles?


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

little up date on the viv, just need 2x glass sheets and glass sliders. Anyone know where i can get black ones and i can only find white or metal one in the DIY stores.









Also i have read that a young BD being in a "to big" viv can stress them and cause them to hide which will lead to no exposure to the uvb which will cause digestive problems.....so on and so no is this true? what im really getting at is should i leave her in the 36x14x14 and let her grow out before moving her into the new 41x18x18 when its ready??


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Loobylou211 and lotus nut on here do black.

I put a baby beardie into a 6x2x2 and he was fine, i chilled the crickets first though so he didn't have to do too much chasing at feeding time.


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

not many go for black viv's then?

il move her in when its done then, also i was going to try the chilling crickets how long should they go in the fridge for?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

5 or 10 minutes just to slow them down


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

im making a fake rock background question is when ive finished the painting will it be ok to give it a coat of G4 which is pond sealant, if not what should i use??


----------



## digitalxspace (Aug 14, 2009)

What wood you use for the viv? and what you to seal it? Looks great mate


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

I used MDF and I have used aquarium sealent to seal it mate, thanks :2thumb:


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

thetomahawkkid58 said:


> check the fake rock threads...........and go for it. is it made from mdf ?.......if so a perfect paint to cover it is plasti-kote stone touch spray paint, 2 coats of undercoat and it goes on a treat


please dont use this and sorry to write over u but the plasikote paints are very high voc content infact it is way over 50% and unless sealed very very well. if the dragons scratch through to this paint it could cause serious damage


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

Ashley_Holings said:


> im making a fake rock background question is when ive finished the painting will it be ok to give it a coat of G4 which is pond sealant, if not what should i use??


 g4 is ok for animals but u will get a shine off this anything that is low voc content should be ok as long as its sealed


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

viv is all finished, i haven't put the heat mat in yet should i? cool end is 79F and the hot end/basking spot is 106F.








what you think?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no need for a heat mat, you can use them if it gets cold in winter but it'll only help if it sleeps on it.


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

I went with the tile option as just wipes clean easy and can be pulled back out as only vinil.
Got a pic somewere but will have to dig it out.
Also handy as comes in all colours from a sandy to terracotta.:2thumb:


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

I know there blue but its all i had left :lol2:
Also showed the dusted crix up more as were having trouble when i had them on white paper.


----------

